# Are there RCI timeshares near Yosemite?



## fairfaxgirl (Mar 22, 2007)

Can't find any in RCI online searches...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2007)

The nearest timeshare to Yosemite is World Mark Bass Lake.  It's probably an hour to central Yosemite from there (Valley Floor.)


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Mar 23, 2007)

*Does anyone know if this is a tough trader through RCI?*

Is it tough to get in an exchange?  Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 23, 2007)

fairfaxgirl said:


> Is it tough to get in an exchange?  Thanks so much for the info!



It sort of depends on what and when you are trying to trade.  We've traded into both sides several times with no problems.  We have also traded into several units for family reunions.  Keep trying and hopefully it will work out for you.  
Good luck,
Bart


----------



## labguides (Mar 23, 2007)

What is WorldMark Bass Lake like?
How does it compare with a Marriott timeshare?


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Timeshare-Condo*

Haven't ever stayed at a Marriott Timeshare so I can't compare.  All I can say is the Worldmark at Bass Lake is like a comfortable condo with upstairs bedroom and downstairs bedroom and living area.  Reminds me of a reg. condo that someone would own.  In fact, the other side of the complex at Bass Lake has some of the units owned and was the original (I believe).  
My guess to compare to Marriott is no bells and whistles, just comfort.
Bart


----------



## debraxh (Mar 25, 2007)

labguides said:


> What is WorldMark Bass Lake like?
> How does it compare with a Marriott timeshare?



Have you read the reviews?  Sounds like a mixed bag --  some like it, but others don't.  I've stayed in two similar Worldmark units but not Bass Lake.  They were fine, but nothing special.


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 27, 2007)

We stayed in Tahoe and spent a couple nights in Yosemite at the Ahwanee.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 1, 2007)

Two other possibilities are

WorldMark Angels Camp, Angels Camp, CA (RCI #5489)
http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ac/

and 
Mountain Retreat, Arnold, CA (RCI #5007)
http://www.mtretreat.com/

Both are 2 - 2 1/2 hours from Yosemite National Park.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Angels Camp and Mountain Retreat*

We stay at Angels Camp every year and love it.  Again, no bells and whistles.
Stayed at Mountain Retreat about 10 years ago and the units are nice (huge with loft) but grounds are nothing and nothing in nearby town.
Bart


----------

